

Best Tools to Make Easy CSS3 Development - mintusingh
http://webinsightlab.com/design/8-best-tools-to-make-easy-css3-development/
CSS or cascading style sheet is basically a style sheet language that is used to describe the presentation semantics or the looks and formatting of a document.
======
natefaubion
Might I also suggest nib, and excellent set of Stylus extensions for working
with CSS3. One of the most useful features is image inlining, especially for
gradients. While they end up being a fixed size, they also work crossbrowser
(at least with any browser that supports data URIs).

<http://visionmedia.github.com/nib/> <http://learnboost.github.com/stylus/>

All the examples show how to integrate it within your Node project, but you
can just as easily use it from the command like with the `u` flag.

    
    
      stylus -u nib <file>

~~~
talmand
For some reason I've had a preference against using CSS frameworks like this
because they often take you away from the pure CSS code. My reasoning being if
you end up in an environment where do not have access to the framework can you
complete the task at hand?

I guess I would say it's like learning Javascript before using jQuery (which I
did) so that you have the basics down.

I suppose I'll have to try a few of them out to see how I feel about it.

Also, I'm quite partial to ColorZilla's Gradient Editor.
<http://www.colorzilla.com/gradient-editor/>

~~~
phillapier
Checkout Bourbon–a library of SASS mixins and variables. It aims to be very
vanilla, so you'll write the mixins similar to plain CSS.
<http://thoughtbot.com/bourbon/>

~~~
biftek
Thanks for the heads up on this. I'm really tired of using compass just for
the css3 mixins.

------
ippa
I'll just drop a little tool I put together here some time ago:
<http://ippa.se/base64-image-encoder/>

------
abaer
Less CSS is a great tool regardless of how you initially craft the CSS because
it allows you to express the CSS in a more readable and maintainable way. You
can abstract away the various cross-browser complexities and concentrate on
what you are doing.

------
binarymax
Good list, though I prefer colorzilla for Gradients:
<http://www.colorzilla.com/gradient-editor/>

